# How long now until passport request?



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, we have applied for PR under the PNP. Our medicals were
Done in July 2011. 4 weeks ago we got a request for up to date UK police checks. We sent them to fort Erie 10 days ago. Anyone know roughly how long til passport requests? Our file is in Buffalo.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

pocobear6 said:


> Hi, we have applied for PR under the PNP. Our medicals were
> Done in July 2011. 4 weeks ago we got a request for up to date UK police checks. We sent them to fort Erie 10 days ago. Anyone know roughly how long til passport requests? Our file is in Buffalo.
> 
> Thanks


I don't quite understand what you mean about passport requests? 
Canadian passports are issued only to citizens.
If I am missing what you mean, pls ignore.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

pocobear6 said:


> Hi, we have applied for PR under the PNP. Our medicals were
> Done in July 2011. 4 weeks ago we got a request for up to date UK police checks. We sent them to fort Erie 10 days ago. Anyone know roughly how long til passport requests? Our file is in Buffalo.
> 
> Thanks


Well, every case is different. We went through the provincial program in Saskatchewan. After our medical checks were done in September 2008, we were approved for permanent residency in January 2009. At that point, we sent our passports to the Canadian consulate in the US (Los Angeles), they went them back, and in February 2009, we "landed." We were already living here on a work permit so we went to a CIC centre here and were not required to do it at a border.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I had my medical in march this year, passport request was received in September so about 6 months


----------



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks. One last question: did you get a letter requesting passports or did you get an email?


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

pocobear6 said:


> Thanks. One last question: did you get a letter requesting passports or did you get an email?


A letter. I never got any emails during the entire process.


----------



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks. I will have to try and resist stalking the mailman now as well as manically checking my emails every 10 mins. Slowly but surely being driven insane by the whole process. 





Stargazer said:


> A letter. I never got any emails during the entire process.


----------



## Stargazer (Jan 10, 2009)

It is annoying, but it doesn't last forever.


----------

